# Very interesting



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Very interesting!!

When someone tells you that he does not like you, you had better listen and believe&#8230;
Coil of Rage ....
When you've read to the end, come back and read this first paragraph again. 
A Coil of Rage 
The character of any man is defined by how he treats his mother as the years pass .... need I say more about this person below other than there is no character, no integrity but there is a ton of attitude and arrogance that defines his shallow past and hollow future..... I rest my case...

I bought and read Obama's book, Audacity of Hope. It was difficult to read considering his attitude toward us and everything American. Let me add a phrase he used to describe his attitude toward whites. He harbors a "COIL OF RAGE". His words, not mine. 
THIS IS OUR PRESIDENT -- HE'S RUNNING AGAIN, YOU KNOW! Is anyone out there awake? 
Everyone of voting age should read these two books by him: Don't buy them, just get them from the library. 
From Dreams From MyFather: 
"I ceased to advertise my mother's race at the age of 12 or 13, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites." 
From Dreams From MyFather: 
"I found a solace in nursing a pervasive sense of grievance and animosity against my mother's race." 
From Dreams From MyFather: 
"There was something about her that made me wary, a little too sure of herself, maybe and white." 
From Dreams From MyFather: 
"It remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names." 
From Dreams From MyFather: 
"I never emulate white men and brown men whose fates didn't speak to my own. It was into my father's image, the blackman, son of Africa , that I'd packed all the attributes I sought in myself: the attributes of Martin and Malcolm, DuBois and Mandela." 
And FINALLY .............. and most scary: 
From Audacity of Hope: 
"I will stand with the Muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction."

If you have never forwarded an e-mail, now is the time to do so!!! We have someone with this mentality running our GREAT nation! Keep your eye on him and don't blink. 
I don't care whether you are a Democrat, a Republican, a Conservative or a liberal, be aware of the attitude and character of this sitting President.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder if Barack really felt,,feels that way about this mother or was just playing the race card for expediency?
I think the latter, which means he threw his mom under the bus cuz it made him look cool. :lol: 
Obama was never vetted and how he became President I don't understand and bet he doesn't either.
Maybe it was the clean pressed suit of the Great Uniter that covered up the dirty shorts of a Chicago political hack
that fooled the independents.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

It all reads the same...

Racism, racism, racism. I mean its right there in black and white... 

And now Pat Buchanan gets fired from MSNBC uke: for... wait for it... racism.

I guess what's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander. :eyeroll:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Gunny said:


> It all reads the same...
> 
> Racism, racism, racism. I mean its right there in black and white...
> 
> ...


Pat Buchanan ain't the president! This is from the books that the one and only wrote. He is supposed to be our leader, sorry this so called leader has done more than any Repub or Dem to ruin our way of life than any politician in recorded history.

I have friends from black and hispanic backgrounds. They are all Americans to me!!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

You do realize I was agreeing with you...?

Let me say it this way...
(insert sarcasm here)
Just because Barak can do it/say it... and get away with it,
Does not mean anyone can...

Also, racism will alwayse be around. And so will thin skin, and the innability to discuss race without someone getting their proverbial undies in a bundle. The real problem, as I see it, is the sepperation of what is acceptable for one particular group of people over another. BET, BET awards, AAFS, NAACP, CLASP, The Latin Music Awards, womens empowerment programs, The Asia Foundation, The ANA, and many...many more, all seperate us by race or gender by their choice. And yet as an anglo-american (trying to be pollitacly correct here), although it's possable I've had some "advantages" in life, I have no ability to speak my mind with out finger pointing and the racist card being shoved in my face and held there until I apologize.

Yet listen to 5 minuts from Chris Rock or Wanda Sykes and try not to see the double standard.

Sorry for my rambling. Just a thought to put on the table.

Go America! :thumb:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Gunny said:


> Go America! :thumb:


 :beer:


----------

